# Regulator help



## dougomac (Jan 1, 2014)

Help please. I thought my tank was empty as no CO2 was coming out. So took the regulator off and turned tank valve and still lots of gas coming out. Now my regulator is showing empty on high pressure side and on low pressure side even after taking off the regulator that is sitting around 70 no bubbles with everything open. Is my regulator toast. That tank has been going for 1 1/2 and thought it was empty.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Is it a Milwaukee regulator? Is the tank almost empty? Ummm easy to pick up? Light weight?


----------



## dougomac (Jan 1, 2014)

Bought reg/tankused I'm pretty sure it is a Milwaukee. I ran the tank for a good 30 secs full blast no regulator on it did not seem to slow down. Yes tank is definitely lighter. But the low pressure gauge reading is throwing me off to. I never had to exchange a tank yet and don't want to do that if it's the regulator


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

So you back off the handle on the front of the regulator to turn it off right? Is it off right now or did you close the valve on the tank.

What exactly is the situation right now?


----------



## dougomac (Jan 1, 2014)

Valve on tank is wide open. Valve on regualtor is turned counter clockwise as to have no bubbles and reading 70. If I turn all the way to right nothing happens. Needle valve has no effect on anything no matter if I close or open all the way.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you have any idea how much gas is in the tank? Are there two gauges? What are the two readings on the gauges?


----------



## dougomac (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is what is currently reading with the center valve counter clockwise all the way. I can turn the valve to get the pressure to 140 and get some bubbles from the counter. I thought the tank was empty but when I took the regulator off to go exchange it I turned the tank valve on with out regulator and I was getting lots of gas.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

So when the regulator is off you get no reading on the left guage? And when the regulator is open you don't get a reading either? 

And. The other guage reads 70 with the regulator closed and 140 with it open? 

I am sorry to be so vague but I just want to make sure I understand what you are saying. And that you understand also I guess. 

Sounds like the tank is empty or just about and the second pressure guage is broken.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Just so you know the fact that the second guage is broken doesn't mean you can't use the regulator. What has happened I think it the needle has simply moved so that 70 is now 0. 

The thing you need to do is watch the other guage so that you know when the tank pressure is low and then you need to exchange the tank before it runs out of gas completely. That way you don't get the pressure surges known as end of tank dump. In the end you may wish to get a better regulator.


----------



## dougomac (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok so got my CO2 tank filled hooked that bad boy back up and bam nothing. Registered as empty on high pressure side. I was able to get the low pressure to 140 (high I know) and got some bubbles coming really fast and the eventually a complete stop. I was having issues prior to the fill up just thought it was empty (it was empty)

Anyone ever see this before? I'm pretty sure it's done but really did not want to buy a regualtor right now.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that I am not sure what else to tell you. 

You should probably check for leaks. 

Have you tried turning the needle valve all the way off to see if you get any pressure reading?


----------



## dougomac (Jan 1, 2014)

No I will try. Sounds like it's done to me. Now what to replace it with


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Close everything. Open the tank. Turn the dial slowly on the regulator until you get pressure.


----------



## dougomac (Jan 1, 2014)

Tried it nothing. I really appreciate all the advice


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Go here. Ask for help. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/92690-co2-regulator-parts-deal-watcher-61.html


----------

